# Changing NAT type for playing games



## omega44-xt (Jul 11, 2016)

I want to play Rainbow Six Siege with my friends who are at different parts of India. Currently I use internet via my aircel SIM. If I use it for playing the game, the NAT type is shown as strict (via VPN it becomes moderate).

Is there a way to change NAT type to open (type 1) ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2016)

Are you using any firewall(incl windows one)?If yes,then disable them temporarily to check NAT status again.As far as i know,there should not be any NAT restrictions imposed by mobile internet service providers in India(aka all ports should be open). Also don't just rely on status but actually try to see if you can connect to other players.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2016)

Try turning the UPnP on/off and see if that helps. 
Afaik, most mobile ISPs use Closed/Moderate type NAT.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2016)

^^NAT for internal IPs or NAT regarding ports?One can have shared WAN/external IP & still all ports open for incoming connection.No Indian ISP usually block ports,especially the big ones like airtel,reliance,bsnl(incl their mobile networks).


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2016)

AS Hrishi said, most mobile networks use strict or moderate. From my observation Airtel & Aircel have strict whereas BSNL gives moderate (in which I can connect to my friends, but BSNL's speed isn't consistent, usually after 11AM, I get removed from game due to slow connection frequently)

Only airtel & aircel provides consistent 1Mbps+ connection (I guess everyone was supposed to give atleast 7.2Mbps)

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> Are you using any firewall(incl windows one)?If yes,then disable them temporarily to check NAT status again.As far as i know,there should not be any NAT restrictions imposed by mobile internet service providers in India(aka all ports should be open). Also don't just rely on status but actually try to see if you can connect to other players.



I've tried connecting to my friends. In strict NAT, using Aircel, sometimes I was able to connect (chances are like 1 in 10). 

I use Bitdefender & I've tried connecting with its firewall turned off, but no effect

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> *Try turning the UPnP on/off and see if that helps*.
> Afaik, most mobile ISPs use Closed/Moderate type NAT.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



How??


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2016)

What device are you using for the connection ? Is this through a USB dongle or a Tethered Android Internet ?

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> AS Hrishi said, most mobile networks use strict or moderate. From my observation Airtel & Aircel have strict whereas BSNL gives moderate (in which I can connect to my friends, but BSNL's speed isn't consistent, usually after 11AM, I get removed from game due to slow connection frequently)
> 
> Only airtel & aircel provides consistent 1Mbps+ connection (I guess everyone was supposed to give atleast 7.2Mbps)
> 
> ...



Well, the port forwarding issue can also happen on your local device/gateway to which you're connected. Enabling UPnP in the device/gateway configuration setting would save you the hassle of opening ports manually, as in UPnP the ports to be opened are requested to the device automatically.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 14, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> What device are you using for the connection ? Is this through a USB dongle or a Tethered Android Internet ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I'm using it from my phone


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 14, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm using it from my phone


Although I am not 100% sure about this but if you use wifi tethering to direct the traffic coming from phone to pc and vice versa to internet,  then you will need to setup some kind of manual port forwarding on the phone. 
It might be possible that the phone is doing a dynamic Port address Translation which often causes issues for incoming traffic. To fix this you can either setup a static IP to the PC instead of DHCP and then use a static port forwarding rule on your phone for traffic coming to and from the PC. 

Additional link : Port Forwarder App [Android] - MCPE: Discussion - Minecraft: Pocket Edition - Minecraft Forum - Minecraft Forum
Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 14, 2016)

Apparently you can also install a Packet Capture tool on your phone and see how the traffic is being forwarded to and from the PC for specific connections. At least this will get you some clarity on the problems (possibly happening)  on your device. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 15, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Although I am not 100% sure about this but if you use wifi tethering to direct the traffic coming from phone to pc and vice versa to internet,  then you will need to setup some kind of manual port forwarding on the phone.
> It might be possible that the phone is doing a dynamic Port address Translation which often causes issues for incoming traffic. To fix this you can either setup a static IP to the PC instead of DHCP and then use a static port forwarding rule on your phone for traffic coming to and from the PC.
> 
> Additional link : Port Forwarder App [Android] - MCPE: Discussion - Minecraft: Pocket Edition - Minecraft Forum - Minecraft Forum
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



I'll give it a try


----------

